
How do you find a temporary office space in bay area / NY? - shaileshgupta88
We&#x27;re trying to build airbnb for commercial real estate, but have hit some kind of roadblock in our thesis, so I thought I&#x27;d turn to you guys for help.<p>I want my users to book office space entirely virtually. However, people I have talked to (friends and family members) insist on visiting the place before renting it, even if it is for temporary purpose (1-6 months).<p>Since many of you are entrepreneurs or decision makers (my target segment), what would it take for you to have entirely virtual transaction for a temporary office for team size of 1-10 people? How do you do it today?
======
DrScump
If by "entirely virtual" you mean "sight unseen", I wouldn't do it at all.

~~~
shaileshgupta88
DrScump, by "entirely virtual", i mean you can ask for any kind of digital
information - it may be lots of pictures, videos, 360 video, feedback about
landlord from previous tenants, amenties etc till the point it becomes
redundant for you to visit that place for booking it.

Also, some other things we are thinking about it like no lease policy -
enabling you to move on whenever you want to.

